# your online opera-oriented haunts



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

.... blogs you think are worth reading (regardless of which repertoire they focus on, if they are good quality there's always something interesting to read), sites that offer a good variety of shows (a la medici tv, which keeps pestering me to sign up and I keep putting it off frankly because I'm cheap and hate paying for things online, however, I _might_ be convinced if there's a large variety of stuff to see at a reasonable price) - that kind of thing.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Commandopera did a funny story linking one of my favourite singers with the Royal baby. Who now _do_ share the same birthday but it wasn't definite that they would.

Streaming


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

I can honestly say right here on the TC Opera branch is my most frequented online opera haunt these days.

Brian Dickie's blog pretty much sets the standard for me for good blogging: varied, interesting, brief, occasionally personal, frequently updated. It's perhaps slightly less relevant to me since he retired as General Manager of the Chicago Opera Theater, but it's still a good read and provides some insight from one of opera's movers and shakers.

http://www.briandickie.typepad.com/

Most of us probably know opera chic. I can't say it's a regular haunt, but its always worth a stop for gossip, press links, and on the spot commentary for La Scala and European opera happenings. I'm pretty sure I spotted Ms Chic herself outside the stage door of La Scala during our 2011 visit, but we were otherwise engaged having a nice chat with the genial Stuart Neill who had just sang Calaf (!!!!).

http://operachic.typepad.com/


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

I like what I've seen so far of Commandopera, but I'm starting to suspect they are using some old KGB brainwashing techniques in the aid of the certain Russian singer...


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

cheers, you two, interesting stuff  so maybe the royal baby will turn to the arts? hehe.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I like:

operaramblings and earwormopera - both of these bloggers do illuminating in-depth reviews of DVDs and live productions

intermezzo to know what is going on in the UK.

parterre - sometimes good reviews, though there is a lot of bitching and obsessing over dead sopranos

I used to read Operachic but I got bored with the self-regarding tone and obsession with fashion.

For streaming I second Annie's recommendation of Arte live Web - it's worth checking fairly regularly as they frequently add new productions and it's FREE! I can for example, recommend this Il Barbiere di Siviglia from l'Opéra de Lille with a dynamic young cast and a lively sense of fun.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

mamascarlatti said:


> I like:
> 
> parterre - sometimes good reviews, though there is a lot of bitching and obsessing over dead sopranos
> 
> But what if all of the greatest sopranos WERE dead? Callas, Sutherland, /Tebaldi, Ponselle, Milanov, Nilsson, Flagstad, Traubel, Varnay, Price etc. Who around today is anywhere close?


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Seattleoperafan said:


> mamascarlatti said:
> 
> 
> > I like:
> ...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Seattleoperafan said:


> mamascarlatti said:
> 
> 
> > I like:
> ...


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

mamascarlatti said:


> I like:
> 
> operaramblings and earwormopera - both of these bloggers do illuminating in-depth reviews of DVDs and live productions
> 
> ...


ha, I recognise those names, I'm sure I read things off those sites in the past  as for Arte, I'm quite surprised it didn't occur to me to look it up just yet. D'oh!

in regards to parterre, I found their knowledge of the past (singers and recordings) worth paying attention to. I know I've listened to a few podcasts and learned a thing or two, although I'm not particularly into the style of discourse they favour. Looks a bit that way with operachic, but if there is enough content I can get over form.

thank you again


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

deggial said:


> in regards to parterre, I found their knowledge of the past (singers and recordings) worth paying attention to. I know I've listened to a few podcasts and learned a thing or two, although I'm not particularly into the style of discourse they favour. Looks a bit that way with operachic, but if there is enough content I can get over form.
> 
> thank you again


He he, if they spent as much time talking about dead tenors and baritones I might pay more attention!

A couple of others come to mind:


OperaJournal and Likely Impossibilities - more good live show and DVD reviews

Mezzo Jennifer Rivera got married and had a baby which together with a continuing career keeps her too busy to blog. Pity because "opera kissing" is a classic. So is this video:






For a gritty take on life as a opera singer try Chris Gillett in Saddo abroad and Sinfini Music. He also wrote a book called Where's my Bottom (Midsummer night's dream Bottom) which amused me, although it is possible that it takes a British sense of humour to appreciate fully.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

mamascarlatti said:


> So is this video:


:lol: as a chronic sinus sufferer I feel their pain! it's astonishing how hard it is to get a glass of water sans ice regardless of season. And when you finally do, sure enough it comes with lemon slice. Priceless.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Seattleoperafan said:


> mamascarlatti said:
> 
> 
> > I like:
> ...


----------

